# xorg-minimal not so minimal?



## jem (Oct 26, 2011)

I've just installed the xorg-minimal port on a freshly installed 8.2-RELEASE virtual machine.

For xorg-server, I unchecked the HAL support option and the accelerated GLX something or other.

After build finished, I ended up with the following ports installed:


```
bigreqsproto-1.1.1  BigReqs extension headers
compositeproto-0.4.2 Composite extension headers
damageproto-1.2.1   Damage extension headers
dri-7.4.4,2         OpenGL hardware acceleration drivers for the DRI
dri2proto-2.3       DRI2 prototype headers
evieext-1.1.1       XEVIE extension headers
expat-2.0.1_2       XML 1.0 parser written in C
fixesproto-5.0      Fixes extension headers
fontsproto-2.1.1    Fonts extension headers
freetype2-2.4.6     A free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
gettext-0.18.1.1    GNU gettext package
glproto-1.4.12      GLX extension headers
gmake-3.82          GNU version of 'make' utility
inputproto-2.0.2    Input extension headers
intltool-0.41.1     Tools to internationalize various kinds of data files
kbproto-1.0.5       KB extension headers
libGL-7.4.4         OpenGL library that renders using GLX or DRI
libICE-1.0.7,1      Inter Client Exchange library for X11
libSM-1.2.0,1       Session Management library for X11
libX11-1.4.4,1      X11 library
libXau-1.0.6        Authentication Protocol library for X11
libXaw-1.0.8,1      X Athena Widgets library
libXdamage-1.1.3    X Damage extension library
libXdmcp-1.1.0      X Display Manager Control Protocol library
libXext-1.3.0_1,1   X11 Extension library
libXfixes-5.0       X Fixes extension library
libXfont-1.4.4,1    X font libary
libXi-1.4.3,1       X Input extension library
libXinerama-1.1.1,1 X11 Xinerama library
libXmu-1.1.0,1      X Miscellaneous Utilities libraries
libXp-1.0.1,1       X print library
libXpm-3.5.9        X Pixmap library
libXt-1.0.9         X Toolkit library
libXxf86misc-1.0.3  X XF86-Misc Extension
libXxf86vm-1.1.1    X Vidmode Extension
libcheck-0.9.8      A unit test framework for C
libdrm-2.4.12_1     Userspace interface to kernel Direct Rendering Module servi
libfontenc-1.1.0    The fontenc Library
libgcrypt-1.5.0     General purpose crypto library based on code used in GnuPG
libgpg-error-1.10   Common error values for all GnuPG components
libiconv-1.13.1_1   A character set conversion library
libpciaccess-0.12.1 Generic PCI access library
libpthread-stubs-0.3_3 This library provides weak aliases for pthread functions
libtool-2.4_1       Generic shared library support script
libxcb-1.7          The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) library
libxkbfile-1.0.7    XKB file library
libxkbui-1.0.2_1    The xkbui library
libxml2-2.7.8_1     XML parser library for GNOME
libxslt-1.1.26_3    The XSLT C library for GNOME
makedepend-1.0.3,1  A dependency generator for makefiles
p5-XML-Parser-2.41  Perl extension interface to James Clark's XML parser, expat
pciids-20111002     Database of all known ID's used in PCI devices
perl-5.12.4_2       Practical Extraction and Report Language
pixman-0.22.2       Low-level pixel manipulation library
pkg-config-0.25_1   A utility to retrieve information about installed libraries
printproto-1.0.5    Print extension headers
python27-2.7.2_2    An interpreted object-oriented programming language
randrproto-1.3.2    Randr extension headers
recordproto-1.14.1  RECORD extension headers
renderproto-0.11.1  RenderProto protocol headers
resourceproto-1.2.0 Resource extension headers
scrnsaverproto-1.2.1 ScrnSaver extension headers
trapproto-3.4.3     DEC-XTRAP extension headers
videoproto-2.3.1    Video extension headers
xauth-1.0.6         X authority file utility
xcb-proto-1.6       The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) protocol
xcmiscproto-1.2.1   XCMisc extension headers
xextproto-7.2.0     XExt extension headers
xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0 X.Org keyboard input driver
xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0 X.Org mouse input driver
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0_1 X.Org vesa display driver
xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0 XFree86-Bigfont extension headers
xf86dgaproto-2.1    XFree86-DGA extension headers
xf86driproto-2.1.1  XFree86-DRI extension headers
xf86miscproto-0.9.3 XFree86-Misc extension headers
xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1 XFree86-VidModeExtension extension headers
xineramaproto-1.2.1 Xinerama extension headers
xinit-1.3.1         X Window System initializer
xkbcomp-1.2.3       Compile XKB keyboard description
xkeyboard-config-2.1 X Keyboard Configuration Database
xorg-macros-1.15.0  X.Org development aclocal macros
xorg-minimal-7.5.1  X.Org minimal distribution metaport
xorg-server-1.7.7_3,1 X.Org X server and related programs
xproto-7.0.22       X11 protocol headers
xtrans-1.2.6        Abstract network code for X
```

I realise a lot of these will be build dependencies, but there still seems to be a heck of a lot more ports installed than the seven or so that I was expecting, having read this thread.

Can anyone advise whether any of this stuff can safely be removed without breaking X.org?

Thanks.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 26, 2011)

Do not know about the latter question, but Xorg was divided into many small files a while ago.  The thread you mentioned do not list the dependencies of the ports it does mention; since the Xorg division there are many more than there used to be (the proto's for example).


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2011)

The 7 or so dependencies have dependencies of their own.


```
dice@molly:/usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal>foreach dep ( `make run-depends-list` )
foreach? echo $dep
foreach? make -C $dep run-depends-list
foreach? end
/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard
/usr/ports/devel/pkg-config
/usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server
/usr/ports/x11/libXi
/usr/ports/x11/xproto
/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
/usr/ports/devel/pkg-config
/usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server
/usr/ports/x11/libXi
/usr/ports/x11/xproto
/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa
/usr/ports/devel/pkg-config
/usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server
/usr/ports/x11/libXi
/usr/ports/x11/xproto
/usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server
/usr/ports/devel/libpciaccess
/usr/ports/graphics/dri
/usr/ports/graphics/libGL
/usr/ports/graphics/libdrm
/usr/ports/sysutils/hal
/usr/ports/x11-fonts/libXfont
/usr/ports/x11-fonts/libfontenc
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXaw
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXmu
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXt
/usr/ports/x11/libX11
/usr/ports/x11/libXdmcp
/usr/ports/x11/libXext
/usr/ports/x11/libXinerama
/usr/ports/x11/libXpm
/usr/ports/x11/libXxf86misc
/usr/ports/x11/libXxf86vm
/usr/ports/x11/libxkbfile
/usr/ports/x11/libxkbui
/usr/ports/x11/pixman
/usr/ports/x11/xkeyboard-config
/usr/ports/x11/xproto
/usr/ports/x11/xauth
/usr/ports/devel/pkg-config
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXmu
/usr/ports/x11/libX11
/usr/ports/x11/libXau
/usr/ports/x11/libXext
/usr/ports/x11/xinit
/usr/ports/devel/pkg-config
/usr/ports/x11/libX11
dice@molly:/usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal>
```


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 26, 2011)

jem said:
			
		

> Can anyone advise whether any of this stuff can safely be removed without breaking X.org?



ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves might be useful for you.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 29, 2011)

Nowdays hdd space costs nothing! So I guess that is not about space. Is about that you hate to have useless packages or dependencies on your system. You are not the only one  But xorg-minimal is not installing X application like xclock, xcalc etc.


----------



## Xer0 (Nov 6, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Nowadays hdd space costs nothing!


didn't read the news, huh?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 6, 2011)

What news?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 6, 2011)

This thread talks about it.


----------

